# Type of Paper Under Hardwood



## CharlieDaw (Jan 22, 2007)

It's been a while since I subbed out a hardwood flooring job, but this one is more than I want to do myself. The floor will be standard 3/4 X 2 1/4 inch select white oak.

The flooring contractor plans to use a vapor retardant paper over the subfloor that he calls "Hydroguard". It is a plastic-coated paper imprinted "FujiFilm FujiColor Crystal Archive Paper". It is approximately 1/4 the thickness of the 30 lb felt (tar paper) that we have been using since the stone age.

The supplier who delivered the materials said that everyone is using it now, and all the contractors and customers love it. He says it stops moisture better than tar paper, and provides "some" sound insulation.

The homeowner is concerned, but neither he nor I have enough experience with this material to judge it's merits. Can anyone offer any of their own thoughts or experiences?


----------



## floor4life (Apr 10, 2007)

I have been doing floors for 9 years and Red Rosin paper works fine over plywood subfloor. The purpose of the paper is really for helping to reduce and elimate squeak sound when the hardwood floor rubs against the subfloor....also blocks dust from flying up from the subfloor during installation. it plays a very small role in preventing moisture...little amount of moisture can be blocked out but that's it ... too much moisture would basically travel right through. There shouldn't be that much of moisture if there's no concrete slabs (ground level) below the floor. However, there's a different underlayment material (paper) that serves as sound barrier used mostly for engineer and laminate flooring. Hope that helps.


----------



## floor instal (Apr 2, 2007)

*tar paper under hardwood*

I have been doing harwood floors for over 25 years and I have never heard of that product. Can't really tell you if it is any good or not. I agree that the reason for the paper is to isolate the floor from the subfloor and help controll squeaks. It really dose no good as a moisture barrier since, if installed properly, you are putting 8-10 holes in the paper per square foot. If you are nailing per NOFMA standards. Moisture control is a function of proper site preperation prior to installation more than a function of the installation its self.:thumbup:


----------

